# ISLAMABAD | Rufi Margalla Hills



## rufiproperties (Sep 19, 2012)

New Residential Apartment being constructed near Rufi Margalla Hills in Sector E-11, 
the Construction will be completed on 2014


----------



## rufiproperties (Sep 19, 2012)

This is the project site http://www.rufiproperties.com/projects/rufi-margalla-hills/


----------

